# Live plants



## Tool (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm looking to add some live plants to my 30 gallon tank. What would be a good kind, and how many? Thanks


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

It really depends on your lighting - I have java ferns in my tanks and they seem to be okay with low lighting. I really like tall plants (Tiger vals) but they require a decent amount of lighting.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I highly recomend amazon swords. I still have mine from 4 years ago when I first bought them. Very harty plant IMO. Maybe some vals for that grass look. Usually cheap plants too. Plus Vals will grow legs or whatever they're called and spread through out the tank. Rotalas are nice too. These are plants Ive had very good success with in low light environments. Altough some rotala require medium to higher light to get the red pink colors out of them. Start with jsut a few plants and build on it. Get liek one amazon sword and 3 or 4 of soem other type and see how it goes. Rotala and other stem plants you can trim and replant so you only need to buy a few and within a month or less you can trim off the top and just replant it. Good way to save a few bucks.

I liek to browse this site jsut for ideas http://www.aquariumplants.com/


----------

